# "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







* "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*​
*Nach langer Arbeit legt nun das Bayerische Landesamt für Umwelt einen „Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement“ vor. Wir haben uns mit dem LfU in Verbindung gesetzt, um euch allen das Dokument zugänglich zu machen.*

Wir wissen wie "klickfaul" viele User sind und gerne immer direkt lesen wollen, daher hatte ich am 04. 12. 2017 beim LfU nachgefragt, ob ich das Dokument direkt bei uns einstellen kann zum lesen, zur direkten Info der User. 

Schon am gleichen Tag bekam ich einen nicht nur extrem schnellen, sondern auch sehr freundlichen und kompetenten Rückruf von Herrn Hezel vom LfU. 

Er erklärte mir, warum das direkte Veröffentlichen nicht im Sinne des LfU wäre und kündigte mir direkt eine Mail an, in welcher er das erklärt.
Und darin ein Link, über den Interessierte kostenlos das Dokument abrufen können. 

Über diesen Link werden auch alle Änderungen eingepflegt, so dass man darüber immer die aktuellste Version hat.


*LINK zum kostenlosen abrufen:*
http://www.bestellen.bayern.de/shoplink/lfu_nat_00336.htm 


Erklärung, warum wir nicht den Text direkt veröffentlichen sollten:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> 
> wir freuen uns sehr, dass Sie die Informationsmaterialien im „Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement“ des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU) bei Ihrer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit als „Fakten-Lieferant“  einsetzen wollen.
> ...




Ein äußerst freundliches kompetentes, schnelles kooperieren des LfU nach meiner Anfrage, welches ich bundesweit selten mit Behörden oder Ministerien so erlebte und ausdrücklich nochmal positiv erwähnen möchte. 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*

Hallo Thomas,
Bitte frag die freundlichen Herren, wie sie dar über denken.

Meine Meinung:
Mir leuchten momentan nur 2 Maßnahme ein, die nicht genannt werden (oder überlesen). Das ist die Eiabnahme in den Brutkollonien und der ausgedehnte Abschuss bis ein verträgliches Mass erreicht ist. Eiabnahme ist das, das mit geringerem Aufwand zu betreiben ist, das vom Naturschutz/ Vogelschutz ausgeführt werden kann.
GRUND: Bei einer Vergrämung, egal mit Zaun, Schnüren, Lärm, Licht, ab und an einen Vogel abschiessen bringth nichts. Da treiben die Vögel nur andernorts ihr unwesen.
Fressen müssen sie ja. Das ist nur eine Verlagerung des Problemes. 
Flächendeckend jedes Gewässer zu verunstalten kann sicher nicht sein. Ausserdem leiden andere Arten ebenso dadurch. 

Aber prinzipiell ist es schon mal gut, daß man sich dem Thema besser annimmt.

Mfg
 NM


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*

Da gehts ja nicht um (per se, Schutzstatus) NICHT erlaubte Reduktion. 

Sondern eben um lokal/regionale Vergrämung im Schadensfall, verkürzt gesagt. 

Das ist das St. Florians-Prinzip. 

Wenn das deutschlandweit gilt (resp. europaweit) bringts auch ne weiträumige Vergrämung.

Dass das alles mit nach wie vorhandenen Schutzstatus Flickwerk ist und bleibt, ist aber klar.

Das ganze ist auch nur der Kompromiss zwischen spendensammelnder Naturschutzindustrie und von Natur- und Kulturlandschaft lebenden Menschen. 

Je nach Umsetzung (in Bayern recht problemlos) immer noch Gold wert, gegen das was da in anden BL abgeht (B-W, Thüringen etc.)


----------



## fishhawk (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*

Hallo,

zum Thema Faktencheck. 

Ich frage mich nach wie vor, wie das LfU zu der Behauptung kommt, dass Hildegard von Bingen den Kormoran als Brutvogel des Rheingaus erwähnt.

kormoran/index.htm

Die einzige Aussage, die ich gefunden habe, war, dass die "Aalkrey" nicht als menschliche Nahrung geeignet ist, besonders nicht für Kranke.

Entweder haben sie noch andere Quellen gefunden, die sie aber geheimhalten, oder sie haben das  aus weniger serösen Webseiten übernommen, wo auch steht, dass es keine Beweise für Kormoranschäden an Fischbeständen gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*

cool, das hab ich nicht abgeprüft - danke für diese Info!!


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> *"Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Das ist kein Staatliches Kormoranmanagement, sondern ein Leitfaden wie Betroffene sich selbst entgegen des Kormoranmanagement nach immer mehr, behelfen könnten, ohne gegen das Ziel zu verstoßen.

Auf der Verpackung mag es anders draufstehen, aber vom Inhalt her, ist es etwas ganz anderes.
Nennen wir es mal Etikettenschwindel.

Staatliches Management bedeutet sicher, selbst etwas zu regeln und zu einem Ziel zu führen.
So betrachtet ist das Ziel ein maximal hoher Kormoranbestand und nicht seine Regulierung.
Betroffenen wird aber erlaubt im Einzelfall zu vergrämen oder durch Biotopverbesserungen Fluchtmöglichkeiten für Fische zu erschaffen.
Wie nett...|bigeyes
Das ist alles sehr weise....|uhoh:.(Ironie)
Früher hätte man versucht die Schädlinge auszurotten, heute erfreuen sich Viele an Ihrer schieren Anzahl.
Sollen sie doch daheim seltene Pilze ertragen oder fast ausgestorbene Bettwanzen und Hausratten züchten.

Vernünftig wäre ein Mittelweg, wobei selbst die Bekämpfung klüger war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Staatliches Kormoranmanagement, sondern ein Leitfaden wie Betroffene sich selbst entgegen des Kormoranmanagement nach immer mehr, behelfen könnten, ohne gegen das Ziel zu verstoßen.


Ja natürlich, steht doch klar da, in der Überschrift wie im Text.

Ist natürlich eine staatliche Stelle, die hier versuchte unterschiedliche Interessen zusammen zu bringen.

Dass - wenn Fischer, Angler und Jäger das alleine regeln könnten - das anders ausgesehen hätte, ist klar.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*

Daß Hausdach ist undicht. Anstelle es abzudichten, kauft man Eimer.
Und das aufgefangene Wasser schüttet man den Nachbarn über. 
#q|uhoh:
Was hat das mit einem Kompromiss zu tun?

Die Erwähnung, das mehr Fischfresser ,den Aufbau deren Nahrungskette und Lebensraum, über Fisch, Wasserinsekten zu den Kleinstlebewesen, und deren Nahrung zu folge haben muss, der ringt mir Respekt ab. Wie soll das auch anders gehen?


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*

Ja, es ist schon ein wenig schade, das es so etwas wie ein Kormoranmanagement also "ein Management von diesem "Schädling" gar nicht gibt.
 Man Management eher die Betroffenen Menschen und Ihre Wut.
 Das ist der entscheidende Unterschied.

 Ein Totalversagen mit vielen Nebenfolgen wie Artenschwund bis zur Erziehung zur  Ablehnung von Naturschutzgedanken als Menschenfeindlich.

 Wo man nun genauer beim Gewässerschutz hinschaut, haben viele Probleme auch mit dem ungelösten Kormoranproblem zu tun.
 Sei es beim Aal, bei hohem Fischbesatz und Schädigung der genetischen lokalen Vielfalt, bei Problemen Wanderfische zu erhalten, dem Sinn von Mindestmaßen, sinkender  Erträge der Fischerei, oder auch der Ausbreitung neuer Arten.
 Die ungelöste Kormoranproblematik verschärft zu dem viele Probleme.
 Wobei selbst Vergrämung, das Einbringen von Totholz, C&R, ja keine Lösungen sind die man problemlos machen darf.
 Nicht jeder oder überall darf man die Kormorane vertreiben oder gar schießen, das Einbringen von Totholz ist wegen in Wasserstraßen noch Ableitern (Fließgewässern) erlaubt und C&R bei seltenen Fischen wird wegen des Tierschutzes auch nicht gern gesehen.

 Ehrenamtliche Umwelt-Spinner unter den Anglern wie Ich sind es, die nun aufgeben.
 Nach 30 J reicht es Mir, das Gegenteil von staatlichen Management zur Hilfe zu erleben.
 Da fliegen einem eher immer mehr Knüppel zwischen die Beine.
 Umgekehrt versagt der Staat bei seinem Schutzauftrag von "freien" oder bedrohten  Fischen fast immer und überall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Man Management eher die Betroffenen Menschen und Ihre Wut.
> Das ist der entscheidende Unterschied.
> 
> ..................
> ...



Ja, aber das peilen weder Politik, Behörden noch die giftgrünen Schützer, die es alles soweit gebracht haben mit ihrem einseitigen und extremistischen Schutz-, Verbots- und Aussperrwahn...

Und da bist Du sicher nur als einer der mit/weiterdenkenden nur der Anfang - das werden immer mehr werden, wenn sie merken, dass sie für die eigene Aussperrung arbeiten.

Eines bleibt dennoch (festzuhalten):
War eine der schnellsten und freundlichsten Reaktionen von Behördenseite, die bundesweit bis dato erleben durfte.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eines bleibt dennoch (festzuhalten):
> War eine der schnellsten und freundlichsten Reaktionen von Behördenseite, die bundesweit bis dato erleben durfte.



 Das glaube ich gern, denn viele Fachkräfte sind sich ja der Kormoranproblematik bewusst.
 So wie fast Jeder, der sich mit dem Thema überhaupt beschäftigt.


 Aber es sind halt meist beamtete Fachkräfte, die in der Verwaltung Vorgaben aus der Politik erhalten.
 Es sind Sachbearbeiter und Berater...
 Wenn sie Ihre Meinung umsetzen wollten, müssen sie schon in die Politik gehen.

 Seit wann hört die Politik auf diese leisen Fachkräfte, wenn Lobbyisten und unwissende Massen meinen zu wissen was zu tun ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: "Leitfaden zum Kormoranmanagement" des Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU)*

sehr gute Frage - dass sie sich bewusst sind, dass das ein kontroverses Thema ist, wurde im Telefonat ja auch gleich angemerkt.


----------

